# Opportunities for EDH?



## zxcvbnm (Jan 15, 2007)

Good evening chaps,

Could anyone please tell me what opportunities exist in this day and age for someone with an EDH and in what sectors? Thanks.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Good evening to you, too ZX....

Have you tried:

http://maritime-union.com/jobs/deck-ratings/

As I would have guessed most positions for Brits seem to be offshore. That is making the assumption that you are a Brit. of course. If you are from the Far East - the world is your oyster.


----------



## ninabaker (May 4, 2012)

EDH still exists??? I am amazed!

I thought all the new certification would have done away with that in favour of some shiny new general purpose maritime operative grade 4* certificate or something.

A pal who still has a current chief engineers ticket (or whatever they are called now) told me that my 1st Mates foreign going cert was useless and would require complete recertification from the ground up as it was superceded twice by new systems since I got it.

nina


----------



## Donald McGhee (Apr 5, 2005)

ninabaker said:


> EDH still exists??? I am amazed!
> 
> I thought all the new certification would have done away with that in favour of some shiny new general purpose maritime operative grade 4* certificate or something.
> 
> ...


You want to try getting any sense out of our mob here, Maritime Safety New Zealand, who are completely revamping certification. I am hoping to go for what is an inshore launchmasters certificate, but they have changed the rules and have not "signed off" on anything yet!
All is in limbo and like you, any sea time has to be over the last ten years and any ticket gained before that is invalid.
Lots of First Aid tickets, radar tickets, radio op tickets and a safety course in life raft operation etc need to be gained before you can even sit the exam, whatever it is?
Watch this space.


----------



## john fraser (Jul 29, 2005)

ninabaker said:


> EDH still exists??? I am amazed!
> 
> I thought all the new certification would have done away with that in favour of some shiny new general purpose maritime operative grade 4* certificate or something.
> 
> ...


Years ago EDH was done away with in favour of SGIB.An AB was an SGIA.


----------



## Uricanejack (Jul 22, 2012)

john fraser said:


> Years ago EDH was done away with in favour of SGIB.An AB was an SGIA.


Ok 
What do the initials stand for.

SGIB?

SGIA?


----------



## Uricanejack (Jul 22, 2012)

ninabaker said:


> EDH still exists??? I am amazed!
> 
> I thought all the new certification would have done away with that in favour of some shiny new general purpose maritime operative grade 4* certificate or something.
> 
> ...


Not useless.

Just a bit dated, like mine.


You would need to get a continued proficancy endorsement .
They will call it a class 2 now and you may need to do a bunch of other little add on courses like ARPA, ship simulator. GMDSS
security and tanker safety course if you wanted to go back to BP


----------



## derekhore (Sep 21, 2007)

Uricanejack said:


> Ok
> What do the initials stand for.
> 
> SGIB?
> ...


I'm guessing at ...

SG1A = Seaman Grade 1A

SG1B = Seaman Grade 1B


----------



## derekhore (Sep 21, 2007)

ninabaker said:


> A pal who still has a current chief engineers ticket (or whatever they are called now) told me that my 1st Mates foreign going cert was useless and would require complete recertification from the ground up as it was superceded twice by new systems since I got it.
> 
> nina



That does not bode well for my HT tickets then!!


----------

